# Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?



## Bodensee89 (24. August 2013)

Hallo, 

ist das machbar oder gibt das ein garantiertes Feuerwerk ?


----------



## Stulle (24. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

normal nicht, aber ist der tank nicht dicht und und ein kontakt löst sich kanns schon knallen


----------



## volkerm (24. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Für meine Begriffe gehören Tanks überhaupt nicht in irgendwelche Staufächer. Schon gar nicht mit Strom zusammen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines zündfähigen Gases PLUS Funkenflug ist natürlich sehr gering. Sollte aber genau keinmal passieren. Darum- siehe oben.


----------



## Stulle (24. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

stimmt am besten bleibt man bei dem grundsatz wo die ueg erreicht werden kann, keine kabel|supergri


----------



## Sasch069 (25. August 2013)

Bei kleineren Sportbooten steht der AB-Tank fast immer neben der Starterbatterie, so auch in meinem Boot...Belüftungsschlitze sollten vorhanden sein...


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

ich würde das garnicht erst versuchen.#d
 Während der Fahrt muß doch die Lüftungsschraube am Tankdeckel geöffnet sein und es ist doch wohl klar, daß daraus auch Bezindämpfe entweichen, besonders bei der Schaukelei und Hüpferei auf den Wellen.
Laß dann mal sich die Batterieklemmen lösen und der kleinste Funke genügt und Dir wird´s richtig warm ums Herz.

Warum nicht gleich noch ´nen Aschenbescher mit in denselben Staukasten?|rolleyes

Gruß Siggi


----------



## volkerm (25. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Tatsache ist, Siggi, viele Boote sind im o.g. Sinn gebaut, und es wird so gehandhabt. Klar- kurze Spritleitung, kurze Leitungen für den Anlasser. Und die Entlüftung durch Siebgitter ist auch mehr zufällig. Ich halte nichts davon. Meist geht's ja gut#c.


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

ja, ja
meistens.


----------



## Sasch069 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Während der Fahrt muß doch die Lüftungsschraube am Tankdeckel geöffnet sein und es ist doch wohl klar, daß daraus auch Bezindämpfe entweichen...
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Jep, daher gibt es ja die Lüftungsschlitze...ist doch wohl klar das da ein Luftaustausch stattfindet...



sprogoe schrieb:


> Laß dann mal sich die Batterieklemmen lösen und der kleinste Funke genügt und Dir wird´s richtig warm ums Herz.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Daher sind meine Batterieklemmen abgedeckt, so sollte es auch sein...löst sich ne Klemme kann diese die Andere aufgrund der Abdeckung nicht berühren, ergo kann kein Funke entstehen...



sprogoe schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich noch ´nen Aschenbescher mit in denselben Staukasten?|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß Siggi



zugegeben, das wäre keine gute Idee


----------



## ulf (26. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



Sasch069 schrieb:


> J[...]Daher sind meine Batterieklemmen abgedeckt, so sollte es auch sein...löst sich ne Klemme kann diese die Andere aufgrund der Abdeckung nicht berühren, ergo kann kein Funke entstehen...
> [...]



Hallo

Wenn Strom fließt entsteht der Funke schon beim lösen, nicht erst, wenn es einen Kurzschluß gibt. Da nutzte deine Abdeckung gar nichts. 
Eine Batterie gehört definitiv nicht in den gleichen Staukasten wie der Tank. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## davman (28. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Hi
Sicherheit an Bord ist ja schön und gut und sollte auch beachtet werden. Aber last doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Nahezu jedes kleinere Boot fährt mit genau dieser Konfiguration. Und die knallen auch nicht alle in die Luft. Genau genommen ist mir kein Fall von ca. 15 Angelvereinen mit jeweils ca. 45 Booten in den letzten 20 Jahren bekannt. Nahc eurer Theorie sollte man auch nicht rauchen, wenn man auf dem hinteren Staufach sitzt, da da der Tank drin ist und die Gase entweichen können. 

nebenbei bemerkt: Man sollte gar nicht rauchen #h

LG 
Davman


----------



## antonio (28. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



davman schrieb:


> Hi
> Sicherheit an Bord ist ja schön und gut und sollte auch beachtet werden. Aber last doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Nahezu jedes kleinere Boot fährt mit genau dieser Konfiguration. Und die knallen auch nicht alle in die Luft. Genau genommen ist mir kein Fall von ca. 15 Angelvereinen mit jeweils ca. 45 Booten in den letzten 20 Jahren bekannt. Nahc eurer Theorie sollte man auch nicht rauchen, wenn man auf dem hinteren Staufach sitzt, da da der Tank drin ist und die Gase entweichen können.
> 
> nebenbei bemerkt: Man sollte gar nicht rauchen #h
> ...



du sitzt ja auch nicht im staufach.also ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, daß durch die kippe was hochgeht noch x-mal geringer ja fast gegen null.
wenn ein staufach aber nicht ausreichend be- und entlüftet ist, kanns eben mal knallen.

antonio


----------



## Sasch069 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



davman schrieb:


> Hi
> Sicherheit an Bord ist ja schön und gut und sollte auch beachtet werden. Aber last doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Nahezu jedes kleinere Boot fährt mit genau dieser Konfiguration. Und die knallen auch nicht alle in die Luft. Genau genommen ist mir kein Fall von ca. 15 Angelvereinen mit jeweils ca. 45 Booten in den letzten 20 Jahren bekannt. Nahc eurer Theorie sollte man auch nicht rauchen, wenn man auf dem hinteren Staufach sitzt, da da der Tank drin ist und die Gase entweichen können.
> 
> nebenbei bemerkt: Man sollte gar nicht rauchen #h
> ...




meine Rede...


----------



## Löwenbäcker (29. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



davman schrieb:


> Nahezu jedes kleinere Boot fährt mit genau dieser Konfiguration. Und die knallen auch nicht alle in die Luft.



Fakt. Punkt. Ende der Diskussion. Wer Näheres wissen will sollte sich mal eine Folge Myth Busters ansehen (TV Format) in der die versucht haben einen Auto Tank in die Luft zu jagen. Ein explodierender Tank ist ein Mythos! Und sich entzündende Gase aus dem Ventil des Tankes sind doch wohl ein Witz. Die verdünnen sich doch sofort mit der Luft und sind in Millisekunden mangels Konzentration nicht mehr brennbar.


----------



## ulf (29. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> [...]Die verdünnen sich doch sofort mit der Luft und sind in Millisekunden mangels Konzentration nicht mehr brennbar.



Hallo

Dadurch, daß sich Benzindämpfe mit Luft vermischen funktioniert ein Motor erst ...

Damit wir mal ein wenig von der Mythbusters-Bildung weg kommen:
Das optimale Verbrennungsverhältnis von Bezin zu Luft ist 1:14,5 im Masseverhältniss.
Das entspricht im Volumen einem Verhältnis von 1:8400. Das bedeutet, daß in einem 84l großen Staufach (läßt sich besser rechnen) 10ml Benzin verdampfen müßten um eine optimale Verbrennung zu erreichen. Bei einer Abweichung von ca. +-50% brennt das immernoch wunderbar, die Explosion ist halt nicht mehr so kräftig.

Das ganze hat übrigens gar nichts mit den Schießübungen der Mythbusters auf einen randvollen Tank zu tun.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Löwenbäcker (29. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Und wieso hört man dann so wenig von explodierten Bootstanks?


----------



## Stulle (30. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

weil die wenigsten so blöd sind in diesem bereich nachlässig zu arbeiten/billiges material zu nehmen

und mal vom prinzip her akw's gehen auch selten in die Luft aber wenn es passiert ist es katastrophal.

besonders schlimm währe es wenn durch das öfnen der abdeckung frische luft einströmt und das ganze verpufft. Dann sieht das gesicht aus wie das grillgut von der letzten gartenparty

ich muss aber zugeben ich habs schon oft gesehen das die baterie lose am tank vorbei rutschen kann und passiert is bisher nichts. Selber so bauen würde ich es nicht.#c


----------



## Löwenbäcker (30. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Wenn das gefährlich wäre, dann wäre das DIE goldene und erste Regel eines jeden Menschen, der einen Außenborder fährt. Es bleibt dabei: Das was da über die Entlüftung austritt ist einfach zu wenig, als dass es sich entzünden könnte. Die Bootsstaufächer sind  ohnehin niemals luftddicht, als dass sich eine kritische Konzentration bilden könnte. Mit Eurem Gequatsche verunsichert ihr rechtschaffende Leute.


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Mit Eurem Gequatsche verunsichert ihr rechtschaffende Leute.


genau so ist es. #6
so lange genug luft da ist, ist alles kein Problem.
wie passieren denn die meisten unfälle ? bei uns an der Seenplatte mit hohem bootsaufkommen, sind mir nur fälle bekannt ( beim betanken, Motor heiß ) #q#q


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Hier hat von den Bedenkenträgern keiner Müll geschrieben, so ich das sehe. Also lasst die Leute bitte in Ruhe, und stempelt sie nicht als Idioten ab. Wenn alles schief läuft, kann es zur Explosion im Heckfach kommen, das ist Fakt. Unter normalen Umständen nicht, auch das ist Fakt. Uns, ich schreibe jetzt mal ungefragt für die anderen Bedenkenträger mit, geht es nur darum, dass nix passiert. Jeder hat da sein eigenes System- ich trenne Sprit- und entsprechenden Dunst von Elektrik. Ende für mich- dann habe ich beim Fischen eine freie Birne diesbezüglich.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Hallo!

Diese Konstellation Strom und Sprit in einem Staukasten,  niemals!

Es sei denn Du planst die vorzeitige Auszahlung Deiner Lebensversicherung!

Gruß Walleyehunter


----------



## Stxkx1978 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

was für tanks habt ihr denn verbaut?

ich habe batterien und tank in einem fach.
am tank ist so ein kleines ventil das den innendruck regelt.
d.h. wenn der motor läuft und sprit zieht,kommt über das ventil frische luft in den tank nach.genau so wenn man frischen sprit aus der tanke nachfüllt und dieser sich -weil er kalt gelagert ist ausdehn-t und ein wenig druck raus lässt.

das ist aber eine zeit nach dem auffüllen nicht mehr so das es im fach nach sprit riecht.
ich habe davor ein grosses gitter,60cm lang 12cm hoch.
ist alles im heck,dort sind auch die bilgepumpen.
falls ne welle reinschwappt kann es direkt zur pumpe durchlaufen.


habt ihr die deckel eurer tanks komplett offen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## antonio (1. September 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

es geht doch nicht darum, daß im normalfall nichts passieren wird.
sondern eben darum, wie dorschbremse es beschrieben hat.
also im falle eines defekts, kann es dann schon mal knallen.
auch wenn dies selten auftritt.

antonio


----------



## Stxkx1978 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Die frage war was für Benzintanks verwendet werden. Was oben drüber stand hatte ich gelesen. Oder für wen war dein Text bestimmt?


----------



## rvs14 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Würde es etwas bringen die Lüftungsschraube zu entfernen, dafür einen Schlauch in das Gewinde der Lüftungsschraube zu führen, abzudichten und nach draußen mit einem Rückschlagventil zu führen?


----------



## volkerm (8. September 2013)

*AW: Batterie und Tank ins gleiche Staufach ?*

Die Königslösung ist natürlich eine geregelte Be- und Entlüftung; im Zusammenhang mit einem mobilen Tank kenne ich aber sowas nicht.


----------

